# One month down at basic



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, nephew has about one month down at basic. Been sending him a few letters to let him know we support him. I guess reality has hit now, the young boy is becoming a man.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Its starting to get easier on him now. He is shape now, he realizes its a game and if he plays along he will do just fine.


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

He looks happy....like fishin soldier said...he's getting in shape, feeling stronger, and things are getting easier for him at this point....they're not really getting easier, though. It's him getting stronger, learning how to cope, and learning that he can do more than he thought he could.
It does all seem like a game, but it's really not. It's a desensitization process...desensitizing him to stress and difficult situations.

Hooah!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep all the missing home and girlfriend is a thing of the past he should be getting ready to take all his qualifieing test now then off to his MOS training.Good Luck


----------

